# New Extreme Giant Pictures Neo.



## Richard21 (Sep 12, 2009)

Hey everyone a little update on Neo. He is growing like a weed and is looking very nice. Havent been on much because of school I got a couple of new pictures of him. What do you guys think?


----------



## whoru (Sep 12, 2009)

he looks good


----------



## Jefroka (Sep 12, 2009)

Looking good!


...Jefroka


----------



## Richard21 (Sep 12, 2009)

Thanks guys! He is only up for like 3 hours I don't see him as much as i use to.


----------



## AWD247 (Sep 12, 2009)

Looks good man, hopefully he comes out more, I wanna see more pics lol


----------



## Richard21 (Sep 12, 2009)

Haha, I hope so too. I got another picture of him.


----------



## Richard21 (Sep 13, 2009)

Last one.


----------



## AWD247 (Sep 13, 2009)

Man, our look sooo similar, I gotta post up a comparison pic,, LOL


----------



## Anthony (Sep 13, 2009)

that tegu looks awesome i love the white... i wish my regular had white like that in her


----------



## Richard21 (Sep 13, 2009)

Haha, I'd love to see them. I think Vegeta has a neater pattern then Neo. Thanks Anthony I love the white coming in too.


----------



## The captain (Sep 13, 2009)

great looking tegu!


----------



## VARNYARD (Sep 13, 2009)

That is an awesome 2nd generation baby. Man that Blizard should be proud.


----------

